# Nik Peregrine's Border Castle 200 24th September 2016



## Ian H (13 Sep 2016)

In memory of Nik, who died this year. This was the last route he created. Online entry is now open. Entries close on Monday 19th.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2016)

This one ?
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-699/


----------

